# NYP to CHI & Return - Lake Shore & Three Rivers



## Amfleet Fan (Feb 20, 2004)

Here is my most recent trip report.

NYP to CHI - Thursday, Feb. 12th

Left NYP 20 minutes down. Bedroom 2 in Viewliner 62016 Lake View.

I was lucky since my bedroom faced the Hudson. Although I've taken this trip many times, the scenery along this route never gets boring.

Arrived Albany about 15 minutes down. The Boston section was waiting for us. Amazingly it consisted of an Amfleet I Coach and Cafe. Our train also consisted of a Horizon coach, I'm not sure if it was a refurb but I would never want to ride for a long distance in one of those cars. The diner was unrefurbished.

Ate dinner around 7:30 and was seated with an older couple from Boston and another guy around my age. I was amazed at how knowledgable these people were about train travel. When I suggested they write their elected representatives to suggest proper funding for Amtrak, they all stated that they already do so. For dinner I had the Turkey Tenderloins, Chocolate Bundt Cake for desert and two bottles of Pinot Grigio (takes a lot more than that to get me drunk).

I got off at Buffalo-Depew for one last smoke of the night. Unfortunately, I had to walk forward through the diner and one coach to get off. After Buffalo, I turned in the upper bunk and tried to sleep. However, I kept waking up at every major stop and sometimes in between. I was in and out of sleep while we sat in Toledo.

We were on time as of the next morning, however we were delayed 2 hours due to a Norfolk Southern freight hitting a tractor trailer at a crossing ahead of us. While sitting in the diner for breakfast, several passengers were complaining of the delay. The Conductor quickly quieted them by stating, "you're lucky it wasn't us who hit the truck."

For breakfast I ordered the eggs and grits and two bottles of wine (just kidding).

We arrived in CHI at 12:10PM. All in all, the staff was better on this trip than on previous times on the LSL.

Below is the consist. We had three Horizon Coaches deadheading at the end of the train.

#49

Locomotive #713 NYP-ALB

Locomotive #205 ALB-CHI

Locomotive #76 ALB-CHI

Baggage #1761 ALB-CHI off #449

Coach #44183 ALB-CHI off #449

Lounge #20053 ALB-CHI off #449

Coach #54514 NYP-CHI

Coach #25070 NYP-CHI

Diner #8558 NYP-CHI

Sleeper #62016 NYP-CHI

Sleeper #62015 NYP-CHI

Crew Sleeper #2514 NYP-CHI

Baggage #1226 NYP-CHI

Deadhead #54049

Deadhead #54520

Deadhead #54523

Couplermate

Roadrailer - empty

Bogie

Mail

Bogie

Mail

Couplermate

End-of-Train device

CHI to NYP - Tuesday, Feb. 17th

While boarding the Three Rivers I learned that Bedrooms H and A were available. I was in Bedroom 2 on Viewliner Sleeper 62047 - Village View.

The cafe closed right after Hammond-Whiting which I couldn't understand since I thought food service was all night on the 3R. Also, they crammed all coach passengers in the Horizon coach and left the two Amfleet II Coaches empty. I found out there were passengers traveling from CHI to PHL and NYP that were put in that coach. A bad judgement call on the conductor's part. Fell asleep at Napanee, IN and woke up in Youngstown, OH.

The next morning we were 10 minutes down into Pittsburgh. Stepped off for a smoke and then proceded to the Cafe for my breakfast. Had the sausage and egg sandwich, not too bad, a bit rubbery.

For lunch they closed the dinette since half the car was tables and the other was business class seats. Since it was this setup they closed the dinette to all other passengers during the full service lunch. I've enjoyed this service on the 3R before but this time the food was horrible. I had a grilled type chicken over a saffron type rice. The chicken was inedible and the rice was like mush. The best part of the meal was the Lemon Bar desert.

After lunch turned back into the upper bunk for a nap. I slept until Harrisburg. For the rest of the trip I put up the bunk and enjoyed the scenery. We ran 10 minutes early all the way to PHL. From PHL to NYP I had the sleeping car all to myself except for one other passenger who detrained at NWK. I've been on Metroliners and the Acela, but it is a great feeling to cruise up the NEC in a Viewliner at 110. Arrived into NYP 35 minutes early.

All in all, a good trip. However, most of you here know I am a big advocate of the Three Rivers, but after this recent trip I am not as impressed as I used to be.

I also shot two mini-movies with my digital camera. One from each train, they are both about 1.3 MB so if you would like a copy, please e-mail me.







For the rest of the pictures, click here. They're towards the bottom of the thread.

The Pictures


----------



## Amfleet (Feb 20, 2004)

Enjoyed your report. Despite the two-hour delay on the Lake Shore Limited and the bad lunch on the Three Rivers, it sounds like you had a good trip.

I also thought the photo of inside the Heritage Diner with the sun beating down on the tables was pretty sweet looking. Though was probably annoying to the passengers because those refurbed Diners don't have window shades.


----------



## battalion51 (Feb 20, 2004)

No window shades? Are you referring to the Temoinsa's or the regular refurbs? I know the Temoinsa's have shades.


----------



## Amfleet (Feb 21, 2004)

battalion51 said:


> No window shades? Are you referring to the Temoinsa's or the regular refurbs? I know the Temoinsa's have shades.


The regular refurbs with the plain white/gray interior and red seat upolstery. They should definitely try to install some curtains, because I'd be pretty annoyed with the light from a setting sun beating down on my eyes as I try to eat. I could bring a pair of sunglasses, but then I would stick out of the crowd. B) :lol:


----------



## Viewliner (Feb 21, 2004)

I enjoyed the trip report as well, and I'm glad that in general had a good trip. The pictures were nice, but they were a little dark.


----------



## F59 PHI (Feb 21, 2004)

The regular refurbs with the plain white/gray interior and red seat upolstery.

I wouldnt call them regular. I think that there are only 2 of them, maybe 3.

8502 and 8509 come to mind ... I cant think of any others...

Anyone know the story behind them?


----------



## Amfleet (Feb 21, 2004)

F59 PHI said:


> The regular refurbs with the plain white/gray interior and red seat upolstery.
> I wouldnt call them regular. I think that there are only 2 of them, maybe 3.
> 
> 8502 and 8509 come to mind ... I cant think of any others...
> ...


I know there are a few more. The Amtrak refurbs were just that, refurbishment of the original interior. Including a fresh coat of paint, new windows, carpeting, seat upolstery, tables, and I believe some new equipment in the kitchen. The Temoinsa design was a complete rebuild with new plubming, wiring, air-conditioning, modifications to the structure, etc.

Altogether I think there are 10 Temoinsa rebuilds, 5 refurbs, and 8-10 unrefurbs.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 22, 2004)

> For breakfast I ordered the eggs and grits and two bottles of wine (just kidding).


After that might have had to go for 4 bottles  B)


----------

